# Big Trip A Success



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I am very jealous!! Sounds like a wonderful trip!! Very happy that every thing went well for you.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great...loooooong trip!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you had fun.
Ft. Wilderness is a blast.
What CG did you stay at in pigeon Forge?
and late July is NOT the off season at Di$ney.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you had a great time.
And everything worked well for you and you had a safe trip

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Most Excellent!







Now THAT is why we buy campers! Good job and thanks for the info.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

So glad you had a great vacation! It was a nice mini vacation just reading about it! sunny


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the rundown... I would love to take the TT down to Florida.







I will have to try and convince DH that it is NOT to far... maybe when we have a couple of seasons of towing under our belts.

Glad you had such a great time!

... Carolyn


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

z-family said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you had fun.
> ...


Was Lazy Days in Piegon Forge or Townsend? I don't know of a Lazy Days in Piegon Forge but Have stayed at one in Townsend about 20 miles from PF. Your description of the river and mountains sounds more like Townsend. The small town of Townsend borders the Smoky Mountains NP on the TN side.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We just came back from a trip to Bayfield in Wisconsin. It was also a wonderful trip. We have never had the amenities of an Outback before-- we stayed at a heavily wooded campground looking down on Lake Superior. No flush toilets or showers but we had a tank full of water and electric so NO PROBLEM. It was so cool to have the extra's but felt sorry for the tenters.

We have a 21rs but with 5 people, it still feels like home. We came home SO RELAXED and congratulating ourselves on a great trip. I WANT TO BE CAMPING RIGHT NOW, HA! As my oldest is 18, this was probably our last full family trip, at least for awhile so am glad it was so fun.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Swanie

Where did you stay in Bayfield? We want to head up there in early Sept after Labor day.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

To Schrade,
We stayed at Dalrymple City Park -- don't let the "city" part fool you. It was heavily wooded and rustic. No flush toilets, no showers, no reservations. We arrived on a Monday and had our pick of the sites. Stayed in the woods overlooking the Lake Superior -- one mile to town. Watched the ferries and sail boats BUT no beach at the park -- beach is in town by the ferry area. However, the beach was sandy and clear and beautiful!

The cost was $17 plus $3 for wood per night. If this is too rustic for you, there were a couple other choices within 3-6 miles of town (go online). Otherwise, this suited us fine. Having had a tent trailer before, our Outback was pure luxury! One other note: the park is on a bluff overlooking the lake and was quite steep. I also think our 21rs was the biggest trailer in the park. Also, no dump station.

We did use the dump station in Washburn, 12 mi. away for $2. They also have a city campground (with showers!) right on the lake but not as heavily wooded. You can also stay on Madeline Island at a state park but will have to pay to take your camper on the ferry. Good luck and have a safe trip! sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you had a great time. A 2 week family vacation without problems...who could ask for anything more









Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We to went on our first 3000 mile trip in our Outback. We started out in Mansfield, Texas (DFW Area) and went to LA. and camped in our friends driveway, then on to Tallahassee Fl at the Big Oak RV Park and then to Fort Wilderness. Other than a blown tire on the Outback due to poor road conditions in La. the trip went flawless. Fort Wilderness is the utlimate campground for Disney Fun. You get all the perks of a $300 hotel room for $60.00/night. We cannot wait to return to Fort Wilderness. Probably will go back in the summer of 2007.

I was a little affraid to haul the 26RS that far but the trip was awesome. No sway problems or any towing related issues. On the way home we stayed on the beach in Destin at the Camping on the Gulf RV Park. This is a place we will return to as well.

If anyone has ever worried about a long haul trip with your Outback have no fears. Just do your best to stay out of La.

Great Summer of 2005!!!!!!! sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Z-Family,

What a great trip!









I'm exhausted just reading about it!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm also jealous! But we'll be getting the 25 rss Saturday, so good to know that everything went great and that with your large crew, you still enjoyed it!!! We will only have 4 total in our family, so it will seem like a mansion! I'm interested in hearing about your TV Mod. You probably have that posted here somewhere, so will try to find it.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

